# What size should an Alpine doe be at roughly ...



## NYRIR (Aug 16, 2012)

5 months old? I think my Alpine is either a cross or really small for her age.
Thanks for any input!


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 16, 2012)

Do you have a weight on her?


----------



## Roll farms (Aug 16, 2012)

My 5 - 6 mo. old Ob and Nubian kids are 65-77# right now.

Coccidia and other parasites can stunt kid growth.


----------



## babsbag (Aug 16, 2012)

My 4 month old Alpine is about 31" tall at the shoulders and I am guessing that she weighs about 45 lbs. They aren't the fastest growing animals on the farm. Mine are still growing at one year.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 16, 2012)

I just weighed my 6 month old lamancha and she is 70#.. Not sure how size compares between lamanchas and alpines.


----------



## zelloniszoo (Aug 16, 2012)

my lamancha/alpine/nubian mix girls are 19months and right around 100lbs....my alpine/nubian mix girls who are 7 months are closer to 45lbs


----------



## ksalvagno (Aug 17, 2012)

Guessing their weight and putting them on a scale and getting a weight does make a difference. You would be surprised at how wrong you are with guessing weights. I have a livestock scale and I always guess the weight before putting the goats on the scale. I'm wrong every time. It is my understanding that the weight tapes are pretty close but you would need to know how to use the tape properly.


----------



## CrazyCatNChickenLady (Aug 17, 2012)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Guessing their weight and putting them on a scale and getting a weight does make a difference. You would be surprised at how wrong you are with guessing weights. I have a livestock scale and I always guess the weight before putting the goats on the scale. I'm wrong every time. It is my understanding that the weight tapes are pretty close but you would need to know how to use the tape properly.


Yeah I have a saanen wether I would have thought 10-15lbs(at least!) heavier then my lamancha.  Try 3 or 4 lbs! haha I was shocked! He just carries it differently.


----------



## Kippenhock (Aug 25, 2012)

My Alpine doe is about 6 months old and is roughly 25 inches high at the withers (top of the shoulders). To me this seems small. According to the International Dairy Goat Registry ( http://idgr.info/index/?page_id=520) the standard for an Alpine doe is 30 inches. I think that she'll continue to grow for another 6 months or so, so she should be fine. Any thoughts?

Thanks.


----------



## crazyland (Aug 26, 2012)

My alpine is a slow growing gal compared to my mixed breeds. Right now my 2 month old nigi/kiko buck is as big as her at 5 months!


----------

